# IA/TX Choc Stud 1.5XGMPR MH QA2



## OGF (Nov 16, 2009)

1.5XGMPR OGF Woodrow MH QA2 was the top chocolate derby dog in 2015 with 24 points. He earned his MH and QA2 at 2. He also passed the 2018 MAm, qualified for 2019, and earned his 1.5GMPR with no fails. Woodrow comes from one of the top chocolate lines (BurkexAbbie) as grandson of FC AFC Roux MH and GMPR Tyra MH. His siblings include FC Hex NDL who qualified for the National at 2 and again at 3, GMHRCH Boot QAA NDL, HRCH Gus MH QAA NDL, Clara MH QAA, Belle (8 derby pts), Deets MH. Younger siblings are being trained for derbies and AA careers. Woodrow is intense, honest, and intelligent; loves to point and retrieve; is athletic; has an on-off switch; and very easy to train. His offspring have earned JH before 1 year and SH titles before 2 years. They exhibit point, too. His pedigree is at https://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=92901. Woodrow is CNM, EIC, PRA clear and is DD (non-dilute). His hips are OFA LR-217647G24M-VPI Good, elbows OFA LR-EL70299M24-VPI Normal, Cerf OFA LR-EYE12942/46M-VPI. Available to approved females. Brucellosis test and health clearances required. Natural or frozen. $1000 or value of highest price pup. ($300 at breeding, balance when pups registered) In central IA summer and in North TX winter. Call or email at 712-260-4643 or [email protected]


----------

